

How to Browse Reddit at Work and Not Get Caught - kurtable
http://newmediarockstars.com/2013/01/how-to-browse-reddit-at-work-and-not-get-caught/

======
iamdave
_There are countless stories of people getting caught “redditing” while at
work, with some even losing their jobs!_

IMO we need to be fixing this instead of finding ways to slack off at work
without rising the ire (or eyebrow) of our supervisors. I keep seeing seminar
after seminar, book after book, blog after blog about 1-on-1s with employees.
One company I worked for even required us to read a book on identifying
strengths; this was not as exciting as it sounds. I saw corp speak like never
before in this book and in the end felt like a hyper-campy orientation to the
life of college designed at Freshman, except in the context of the cubicle
farm.

This needs to seriously change, and I'm almost willing to try tackling it
myself. i.e., pay more attention. Is there a tech on your support staff who's
closing more sprocket tickets than cog tickets? Give him more sprocket tickets
and occasionally throw a cog at him. Maybe it's just me projecting, but as an
employee if you want me to stay off reddit, make my time on the job
interesting; challenge me beyond just meeting the service level quotas for the
week.

